# ADA Regulator



## Agrippa (Mar 1, 2007)

To be brief, I'm receiving an ADA CO2 regulator from another hobbyist, but was wondering if anyone has adapted the it to use paintball cartridges? It'd be a pain to have to order new refills every couple weeks from aquaforest, so any help would be appreciated.

If nobody has, then where would I go about getting the necessary adapters (if some exist?) I'm a noob when it comes to preasureized, so thanks before-hand to any expert (or beginner, for that matter) advice.

BP


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

If you find something to adapt then let me know as well! 

I just buy refills locally since it's available to me.


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

Leland appears to make the regulator, they may have an adapter.
See http://www.lelandltd.com/gas_handling equipment.htm


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

I tried to figure this out a while back, but came up with nothing. This is from a post of mine over on TPT

The ADA regulator and tank are manufactured by Leland
according to this chart:
http://www.lelandltd.com/Leland Ga...0Cylinders.pdf

The ADA tank is a Ref#8 with diameter of 1.5" length of 4.5"-5.5" and a volume of 74 (thus the 74 notation)

Also according to the chart the "special" thread is a 5/8"-18 UNF

I haven't confirmed this, but I'm fairly certain this is correct.

The key rest in converting this 5/8" -18 UNF female to a 1/4" NPT left handed thread. That will allow this piece to be screwed in.

http://www.octopustap.com/cart/produ...products_id=59

Good luck and let me know if you get any further.


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

Found this adapter for the 1/4 NPT LHT, but the other end is a for a standard regulator (not sure what size that would be).

http://www.octopustap.com/cart/product_info.php?cPath=31_26&products_id=59


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

5/8" - 18 UNF appears to be .625 - 18 UNF --> CGA 180 (See http://www.airproducts.com/Products/fastfacts/charts_n_tables/cgaspecs/index.asp)

Which then leads to:
http://www.bestlabdeals.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ADV1284&HistoryRemove=0&historysingle=YES


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

Great work! Keep it up! I can see this comming together.


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

Seems like the parts have been identified.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/42799-need-help-finding-adapter-nano-regulator-2.html


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah that thread pretty much killed all hope but if someone finds a way to adapt it and have it work I am all for it!


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> Yeah that thread pretty much killed all hope but if someone finds a way to adapt it and have it work I am all for it!


Lol, yeah I'm with you. I have raised the white flag on this one. After my tanks ADA tanks dust, its time to go a new route

I saw this:

http://www.octopustap.com/cart/product_info.php?cPath=31_26&products_id=49

In this thread

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...uaging-interest-paintball-co2-systems-10.html


----------



## net (Mar 27, 2007)

Keep checking the ADG web sight, we will have something soon. There is one we have used to adapt to eheim parts. I have been talking to Jeff about it and he will put something up soon. The only bad thing about it is, it will void any warranty, its like putting aftermarket parts on your car and the dealership will void that warranty.


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

You have no idea how long it took to figure out the url: http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com
Which then takes me to http://www.adgshop.com which then leads to
http://www.adgshop.com/CO2_Speed_Regulator_p/101-303.htm. I was certainly hoping to do this for less than $230, but after hunting and hunting I can see it isn't all that simple.


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

Still two pieces and the second one looks expensive...

20 LB Adapter Both 1/8 pipe male & paintball female threads. Plus double 1/8 female.







from http://www.bryanandac.com/new_page_5.htm

Plus the 1/8 to CGA 180
http://www.gasequipmentcatalog.net/108.php


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

According to Turbowagon on "The Planted Tank Forum" the Leland Regulator uses a 
male 3/8-18UNF. He has one and has figured out a parts list, so I'd trust his numbers (and not mine).


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

If you get the regulator from morebeer.com, it does have the 5/8" threads. You can save $10 by getting the Keg960A instead of the Keg960. 



> We do sell the regulator seperatley its item number keg960A. It is not on the website, but we do sell it.
> 
> The price for the Keg960A is $125.00. Adjustable, with PSI gauge (secondary) 21 psi max outlet pressure, 1/8" NPT female outlet, 5/8"-18UNF(Unified Fine Thread) inlet(female), Anodized Aluminum body with brass and stainless steel components.


Here is what you need:
Keg 960A - $125
1/8" NPT female outlet, 5/8"-18UNF(Unified Fine Thread) inlet(female)
morebeer.com

Adaptor CGA180 to 1/4 NPT - $15.25, search for "cga180" then look for "180-5" at the following page.
https://weldingsupply.securesites.com/cgi-bin/einstein.pl

1/4 NPT Male to 1/8 NPT Male Adapter - $5.25
http://www.palmer-pursuit.com/ecom/product_info.php/products_id/132

Aluminum .825x14 Threads to female 1/8 NPT - $15.00
http://www.palmer-pursuit.com/ecom/product_info.php/products_id/475

Doesn't include any shipping or minimum charges...


----------

